# TIKONA Broadband - total waste of Money, time and energy



## Truereviewer1121 (Sep 7, 2015)

This is regarding my recent experience with Tikona Broadband, Chennai,We got 2 connections from Tikona. On the day of installation the connectivity was good and that was the last day it worked as well. Once they were done with the set up, the initial amount based on the plan was collected in cash. After couple of days we saw that there was no connectivity, so we raised complaint for both connections from then on my struggle started. We got the connection in the month of March, 2015, and after calling customer care several times, all technicians from ground level to area head, Chennai head visited both locations they ended up saying there is no feasibility for both the connections. This was confirmed in the mid of April, but they processed disconnection only on May 21 and got the device back in a weeks’ time. From then, till now there has been no mail on the disconnection or refund. We have paid 4k, did not use anything and also gave back the device. These guys are literally cheating the customers by showcasing as if the connection is working well & once we start using full-fledged it goes off. If we dial customer care we need to wait for 10 mins to talk to a representative. They don’t respond properly and in between they cut the call as well. And the mail option is a total waste of time. They did not even respond once. 
Getting this broadband connection has been a total waste of Money, time and energy. I would recommend all customers to be careful when they go for Tikona in Chennai. I just wanted to bring this up to you since this was totally wrong and unlawful.
Details as below, 
Connection 1 – Annanagar – User ID – 1112775168 – Rs.1967
Connection 2  - Muggapair – User ID – 1112775702 – Rs.2248
Connection Date: 20-03-2015


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2015)

Did you even search online for reviews before going for Tikona ?


----------

